# Anyone keen on the Bravo Tamper



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi all

So I was looking around at a nice levelling calibrated tamp (to remove any inconsistent variables) and came across the Force and Bravo tamper. The force is readily available but looking close to £200 which is way over my budget. Then there is the Bravo which is direct from the person who manufactures them in Brasil (no online web site). However, they look really nice and are only around £70. However, postage is around another £60 which is quite irritating. So, I just wanted to see if there was any interest from others in bulk purchasing a few in a one go to save on postage? This is just "putting feelers out there". I have no timescales or plans around this yet.

https://www.home-barista.com/knockbox/bravo-tamper-t46400.html






Alan


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Not me. I use a circa £20 one of amazon with a back aluminium handle.

John

-


----------



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

That is what I'll probably get since I can't afford the others. Although those don't level, just calibrated. What size is yours? I've been trying to find a snug tamper (58.4/5) but battling to find one


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

AlanB1976 said:


> That is what I'll probably get since I can't afford the others. Although those don't level, just calibrated. What size is yours? I've been trying to find a snug tamper (58.4/5) but battling to find one


 Have a look at the Eazytamp Pro .. They are about £90 off someone in this country .


----------



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

oh yeah, forgot about that one..... not enough space in my brain. Much cheaper than the Force.... maybe put it on my Christmas list if I don't get any interest for knocking postage down on the Bravo.

OR...... maybe I should just learn to level myself...... nah, I like the toys. Just have to save up for them.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

AlanB1976 said:


> That is what I'll probably get since I can't afford the others. Although those don't level, just calibrated. What size is yours? I've been trying to find a snug tamper (58.4/5) but battling to find one


 If you look on amazon for one it would up the price to around £30 if they have stock. The 58mm ones look to be cheaper now and may have a design change. All of the adjustment in mine is in the handle. To reset it needs a firm grip of the handle and a spanner on the hex shaft. Then the entire mechanism can be screwed out. The design change seems to be adding a nylon or similar item that screws into the handle with the hex hole in it. It's adjusted by screwing that in and out so if reduced from the setting it's supplied with some of that shows past the end of the handle. The stroke length on these is shorter so it may be possible to tell which is which from the photo's.

They also sell reasonably priced levelling tools but only 58mm currently. I'd avoid the scarlet ones and others with a rounded top. The end necks in to the adjustment screw on them so if the depth is adjusted past what is shown on the photo grinds will get in there and be tricky to remove. I wanted to try a 3 wing one and will be sending it back. A Motta is on it's way and as that seems to set via stiffness of the thread that may go back as well if it doesn't work.

I use one of these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B079BYQSMT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

 Grinds can tend to stick to the sides so I whack it on the tamper mat and brush them into the portafilter. Set to enough depth they will tamp to enormous levels but that isn't as they are intended to be used - more of a partial tamp. I also offset it while I rotate it to do the entire surface of the puck. Better than a 3 wing - pass that's why I have ordered a Motta. That looks to have deeper wings than some too - going on the photo's. The scarlet types look rather shallow to me.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The other thing I use is this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00UL8IRPG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Way way better than silicone rubber. Grinds brush off easily.  May have some talc on it when it arrives - nail brush and water. They are easy to wash there after. Over 12moths use now.

I was using one of these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01E5E7IJW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

John

-


----------



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

I've got the wedge distribution tool, but just a cheapie mat. It will do for now (while I save for a new tamper)


----------



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

This is the only cheaper calibrated tool I've found for a larger size (58.4/5mm) . It uses 40lbs which I don't know if it's a bit much.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/scarlet-calibrated-ergonomic-aluminium-precision/dp/B07DXJMTX7/ref=asc_df_B07DX4NMG4/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309862973979&hvpos=1o6&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7400216486368273058&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006567&hvtargid=pla-472187801276&psc=1&th=1


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

AlanB1976 said:


> This is the only cheaper calibrated tool I've found for a larger size (58.4/5mm) . It uses 40lbs which I don't know if it's a bit much.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/scarlet-calibrated-ergonomic-aluminium-precision/dp/B07DXJMTX7/ref=asc_df_B07DX4NMG4/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309862973979&hvpos=1o6&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7400216486368273058&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006567&hvtargid=pla-472187801276&psc=1&th=1


40lb is certainly on the high side but so long as the pressure used is a constant, it'll remove a variable when dialling in your shot.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> 40lb is certainly on the high side but so long as the pressure used is a constant, it'll remove a variable when dialling in your shot.


Yep and you can always course up the grind a tad which may offset the pressure a bit.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

